# Recommend me a quick-and-dirty (but nice) workbench design



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I'm interested in moving past my "old kitchen cabinets with sheet goods on top" bench to something a little more suited to power and hand tool use.

Can anyone recommend a (preferably free) plan for a quick-and-dirty workbench? I'm not looking for a "forever" bench, just an upgrade that'll allow me to continue to develop my skills until I have the time, money, and skill to build something better. Money is limited, so I'll probably be using kiln dried construction lumber for the base and possibly for the top as well. I haven't worked out exactly what I want to spend yet, but it won't be much. I won't be making the thing out of maple, that's for sure.

I picked up a couple of old Columbian woodworking vises off Craigslist recently, and I'm currently in the process of cleaning/de-rusting/repainting them, so I'll be using those on whatever I come up with for a new bench. I'm not sure my old bench could even support the vises - they weigh probably 60lbs each and I think they'd probably collapse the rickety old cabinets if I tried to bolt them on.

My current bench is fine for an assembly table, but it's nowhere near stable enough for hand planing.

Any advice on a design/plan?


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

There's a workbench smackdown thread with 7800 posts. Some of those are actually about workbenches. 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/31539

Might be something there to spark your interest.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Check You Tube for "Ron Paulk ultimate workbench". You might get some ideas from this custom home builder…or do like I did and buy his plans.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Here's a writeup on one that's about as plain as you can get: laminated construction lumber for top and legs and framework. You don't really need a plan to build something like it. Bolt on your vises and you're in business. You can also look up Paul Sellers' multi-part series on Youtube where he builds something similar, but more English style.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Haha, reading the workbench smackdown thread with 7800 posts is definitely NOT quick and dirty.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Woodsmith Shop episode 601 has a "heavy duty workbench" made. Plans available for free on their website if you sign up for their emails. Here is the link. The plans are well-written and really well designed, and easy to follow. Mdf top and 2x stock are used. Here is the one I made from their plans. I love mine, and any doubts I had about the MDF top are gone. I like how it has performed so far.
Best of luck!


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I definitely second the Paul Sellers series. Super informative and straight forward. I have just taken his concepts and made them my own, like deciding to beef up the legs on one side, make them flush with the top, add a leg vise, and put the tool well on the other side instead of in the middle. I would definitely read through his series and watch his videos then take those comments and build the bench right for you.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm also taking this opportunity to make this bench my first "practice" bench, before I dive into my next hardwood bench, at which point I will donate this bench to a woodworker also learning this art. Preferably using hand tools.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I recently finished a bench using construction lumber based on Schwarz's Knockdown Holtzapffel design. It is a pretty simple build, but very strong and stable. I use it for hand planing with no issues or movement. Check out my projects for more info and a link to Schwarz's plan. On the tablet or I'd link it for you.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Fine woodworking's GSIW workbench is a great design and pretty simple to make.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies, some really great information there.

I'm a little skeptical of using MDF for a top, to be honest, but a lamination of kiln-dried dimensional lumber is right up my alley. I think I'll start with the one JJohnston linked, and customize from there. I don't think I'll use a tool tray - it just seems like a place where crap will collect and I already have enough of those. The bench will also double as an assembly table, so I'll need as much real estate as possible.

I'll check out Paul Sellers' stuff on Youtube.


----------



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

Last summer I made the Woodsmith "Heavy Duty Workbench" and I love it. I added a cabinet with sliding doors in the opening, and it is so heavy I can't even move it when I HEAVE against it. Rock solid, and really really easy to make. And affordable.

I drilled a series of holes for bench dogs in the side and MDF top (hmm. maybe I added some hardboard to the top too-can't remember)-and no issues at all. Laminating is a pain, and I don't think you get sufficient value out of the effort.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Chris Schwarz has a new two day workbench design video coming out… It looks interesting.

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/workbenches/schwarz-workbenches/new-workbench-dvd-available-pre-order


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Actually looks like it is released.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I like a few of the designs on the Fullchisel.com site. Some of the older pictures are not currently working, hopefully they'll be fixed. But here's an idea. A minimalist design, but looks like an easy, cheap build. Douglass Fir from the local big box would get it done.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

I won't lik it because it moves all the time, But do a search for "Bob and daves good fast and cheap" bench. Then make the following changes.

1. Skip the tool well
2. Move the doh holes closer to the front
3. Move the lower stretcher down a bit (this will help you not run into it so much)
4. Attach the top so it's flush with the legs

That will make for a KILLER bench.

Here's mine without those mods (and it's still good).


----------



## rkober (Feb 15, 2012)

Here's a couple to look at fwiw:
Bob and Dave's Good, Fast and Cheap Workbench
$175 Workbench
plans for it

When I started to get into woodworking more I built one very similar to the $175 Workbench. It's served me well albeit it's not a show piece.

Good luck.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Good link to Bob and Dave's bench. Nice design. I liked a quote from the narrative "Any woodworkers that builds a bench will want to build another bench. I suspect this is true because you won't know what you want from your second bench, until you've spent some time working with your first" (Paraphrased).

Very true. Of course you don't necessarily need to 'build' your first workbench to know what you want in a subsequent bench. My first bench was a prefab Craftsman (Sears) woodworkers bench. It was well-built, but very small and too damn light. I still have it, but I put it in my finished basement and use it for electronics, light assembly and other light duty tasks.










I decided that the features (vises/ dog holes) on the craftsman bench were okay. I just wanted something a bit bigger (but not too big), but more importantly- MUCH heavier and harder to move. I scoured the internet for bench plans, but then stumbled upon this retired shop class bench. It does everything I need it to do, is HEAVY, and has the added storage value. I think I paid $75 for it, which is FAR less than what I could have built a bench for. Since taking this pic, I've added a face vise, dog holes, and a Record 169 bench stop. I'll likely add a Veritas pipe-vise for an end vise when I get a chance.










I still have dreams of building a museum-quality bench one day. But I'm lucky if I get 2-3 hours per week in my shop. So a fancy bench could take a year to build. That said, I bought pre-fab benches so I could use my time to build other stuff. My fancy bench will have to wait a while.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

For quick, simple yet functional, I'll second the FWW workbench build:
http://www.startwoodworking.com/sites/startwoodworking.com/files/free-workbench-plan.pdf


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

I built the workbench that Purplev and Nitewalker posted. I used the same plan to also build my out feed table and bench for my lathe. The bench is solid and easy to build.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

"Quick & Dirty" would describe the bench I built in an afternoon, from wood salvaged from a dumpster, among other places. I do have a project posted about it, and a blog on the how to-s.

since my shop is a bit on the small side, bench does have a small footprint. One could expand things a bit, to fill up their own shop space.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Wood from a dumpster… I like it.

I'm getting some great ideas here. Probably some variation of Bob and Dave's bench, without the tool tray. I'd like to have the top be removable so the thing can be moved - I'm not exactly pumped about having to move a huge, heavy workbench around without being able to take it apart. Would unsecured stub tenons on the tops of the legs combined with gravity suffice to keep things in place?


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes that would work. But that being said, 4 lag bolts get the job done a hold lot quicker.


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

Dude…http://www.grizzly.com/products/D2910


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Don't forget pallet wood. I built my whole workbench from that. They usually have a lot of red oak, maple, and poplar in them.

My bench isn't pretty but it works.


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Here are some interesting benches:

http://wkfinetools.com/contrib/wMyers/rouboBench/p1/RouboBench-01.asp

http://wkfinetools.com/contrib/wMyers/moravianBench/moravianBench-01.asp

And my personal, all time favorite bench build:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/64038

Greg


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

If you are truly looking for cheap and easy to build as well as great functional properties, check this one.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Even with stub tenons, I would still use at least 2 lags. Also, if you use unglued tenons, they need to be sized to allow for wood movement, which would make the top a bit loose.


----------



## Lynden (Oct 13, 2009)

IKEA sells 1-1/2" thick laminated wooden countertops which could be used on a workbench.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/kitchen/10472/


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Part of being a woodworker is being able to figure it out for yourself. Look at your space, look at your budget, look at your tools, look at what you want to use this for and work it out. Look at other benches for inspiration, sure, but you will get more out of designing and working out the construction details for your own bench than just working off some plans. JMO


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Kaleb, I honestly spent about thirty seconds staring at your picture trying to figure out exactly what the hell I was looking at. Then I realized the picture was rotated and it all made sense. For some reason, pictures rotated ninety degrees counterclockwise are much harder to decipher.

Lynden, my "bench" right now is two old kitchen cabinets screwed together with a slab of Ikea wood countertop on top. I'm definitely looking for an upgrade from that stuff.


----------



## Lynden (Oct 13, 2009)

Jonah-You said your existing bench has a sheet goods top, so I thought the 1-1/2" IKEA laminated countertop would be an upgrade. Many people have been happy with the quality of the IKEA countertops for the price. Grizzly, Sears and others sell pricier laminated workbench tops, if you decide to buy rather than build.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Reply deleted.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

There's nothing really wrong with the ikea stuff I have, it's just not as stable, heavy, or durable as a lamination of dimensional lumber will be. I could sandwich together another sheet of the stuff on top of what I have, but it would be a lot more money than making my own.


----------

